# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Βιολογικά Αιθέρια Έλαια

## johnrider

Ποια η γνωμη σας στην χρηση Βιολογικα Αιθερια Ελαια σε  κλειστο εκτροφειο με Εξατμιστηρα.

----------


## jk21

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας ποστ 25*και σε πολλα αλλα θεματα μελων αν κανεις αναζητηση με την λεξη ρεσω 

απλα οχι συνεχες τετοιο περιβαλλον αλλα ποτε ποτε ή σε προβληματα αναπνευστικου

----------


## xasimo

Εγω προσωπικα εχω χρησιμοποιησει εξατμιση αιθεριων ελαιων (δεντρολιβανο, tea tree) σε προβλημα αναπνευστικου σε καναρινι μου. 
Πιστευω πως, σε συνδιασμο και με αλλα, επαιξε και αυτο τον ρολο του.

----------

